# Victory Nano Force



## Rocky44 (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi Folks!
Had anyone of you any experience with the Victory Nano Force in Field or 3D or FITA archery?
I'm new to Field archery and searching now for an small diameter shaft. Maybee some one can tell mee whats the best shaft for Field archery!?


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

best? only you can determine what is best for YOU.

as far as who shoots the nano force arrows, *kjwhsfg* and *andy1996* would be the 2 guys i know of that have had theirs for a while. yeah, i'm throwin em under the bus  their opinions of the arrows sold me on them. i didnt have mine long enuff to make an informed opinion about them. wont know how they work for me until spring. it's indoor season now.

i will say that the v3's that i received are VERY straight and had a variation of about 2.5grs from heaviest to lightest shaft before cutting. finished weight they are all within 1.5grs of each other.


----------



## Rocky44 (Sep 18, 2007)

Maybee can you tell me how durable they are?
Thanks!


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

shooting with andy and kent, i saw a couple of pin nock bushings take a helluva beating...to the point of needing replacement and the arrows themselves were still in a safe and usable condition. they were shooting tighter groups than i was and the arrows never showed any weaknesses that i could tell.

i have no first hand experience with their durability, but kent is plenty confident in them that he's gonna use nano forces for hunting in the pacific northwest. next spring and summer mine will be put to the durability test for the field game.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

The only peson I now that was shooting those (nanoforce) arrows went away from them. He kept losing points (the metal ones) in the bale anytime they took an impact.

I've got no personal experience with them (nanoforce) myself, but $for$ its pretty hard to beat an ACC for field archery...plus when you need more arrows, you can get ones that weigh the same as your old dozen (weight code on shaft), with all carbons you can see as much as a 15 grain dozen to dozen variance...keeps you from having to throw out the 6 you have left because they're not the same as your new ones...


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Rocky44 said:


> Hi Folks!
> Had anyone of you any experience with the Victory Nano Force in Field or 3D or FITA archery?
> I'm new to Field archery and searching now for an small diameter shaft. Maybee some one can tell mee whats the best shaft for Field archery!?


I got a dozen 400 spine in the Classifieds that nobody is intrested in pm me and i'll hook ya up


----------



## Rocky44 (Sep 18, 2007)

X Hunter said:


> I got a dozen 400 spine in the Classifieds that nobody is intrested in pm me and i'll hook ya up


Thanks for your offer but i need a .500 spine arrows!

To the other guys, what's your favorite field arrows?
What you thinking about the ACE's are they the price worth?
Thanks !


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Rocky44 said:


> Thanks for your offer but i need a .500 spine arrows!
> 
> To the other guys, what's your favorite field arrows?
> What you thinking about the ACE's are they the price worth?
> Thanks !


IF ya gonna drop that kinda dough you might as well drop the dime for some Nano Pros or X10's the Ace's are nice but VERY Fragile to creasing and blowing out


----------



## avid3d (Jun 23, 2002)

i switched over to them in june and have been very happy. very tough and accruate shaft. i've smacked a couple pin bushing so hard the pin completely mushroomed over and there was zero damage to shaft. also, i've only lost one point out of the dozen when it went through one of those super dense rubber backstops behind a bale. i put them in with easton hot melt. they group well too....

here's a four arrow group at 55 yards before re-setting my sight. i didn't remove any flyers from the group.


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

I have seen the guys, that Rock Monkey mentioned, shoot these this year and their scores went up considerably. I have also heard that the guy that won the FS mens division at this years NFAA Outdoor Nationals switched to them a week before the tournament and he switched from X-10 protours. Compaired to the other fita arrows out there you cannot beat the price. The quality of Victory arrows has been right up there too.


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

avid3d said:


> i switched over to them in june and have been very happy. very tough and accruate shaft. i've smacked a couple pin bushing so hard the pin completely mushroomed over and there was zero damage to shaft. also, i've only lost one point out of the dozen when it went through one of those super dense rubber backstops behind a bale. i put them in with easton hot melt. they group well too....
> 
> here's a four arrow group at 55 yards before re-setting my sight. i didn't remove any flyers from the group.


Hey Jay aren't they supposed to be in the dot? :tongue::tongue::tongue::wink:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

USNarcher said:


> I have seen the guys, that Rock Monkey mentioned, shoot these this year and their scores went up considerably. I have also heard that the guy that won the FS mens division at this years NFAA Outdoor Nationals switched to them a week before the tournament and he switched from X-10 protours. Compaired to the other fita arrows out there you cannot beat the price. The quality of Victory arrows has been right up there too.


I did switch to them the week before we left actually it was 6 days before:wink: The switch was mainly made cuz my X10's were too stiff for my setup and they were a cheaper faster temporary solution....(really showed on the animals....Well that and good last miniute adivce from the bulldog) I got Spirals and my X10's actually shot better the the Nano's did... I could have cut the nanos down some probably but the X10's were grouping better than anything I had ever shot so the Nanos never got a second chance


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Sorry I couldn't remember who dunnit. :wink: SO are you saying that you didn't like them for the animal round? Other than that what was your overall Nano Force impression?


----------



## RedWonder (Jan 10, 2003)

USNarcher said:


> Sorry I couldn't remember who dunnit. :wink: SO are you saying that you didn't like them for the animal round? Other than that what was your overall Nano Force impression?


Actually I think he is referring to that he enjoyed them with his previous cam setup especially that round since he set the new amfs animal round record that day, that round alone help seal the tournament win for him.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

USNarcher said:


> Sorry I couldn't remember who dunnit. :wink: SO are you saying that you didn't like them for the animal round? Other than that what was your overall Nano Force impression?


No the correct spine really helped me on the animals shooting them better than I ever have.... That and some awsome pointers from kendall... But with my C.5+ at 28.5" 120grn points they grouped really well.... But with my Spirals the X10's grouped so well at 60-80yds the nanos just never got a chance


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

X Hunter said:


> No the correct spine really helped me on the animals shooting them better than I ever have.... That and some awsome pointers from kendall... But with my C.5+ at 28.5" 120grn points they grouped really well.... But with my Spirals the X10's grouped so well at 60-80yds the nanos just never got a chance


The animal round has been my nemisis since the very first year of inception when I set the record in the BHFS class. It's been down hill ever since. Infact I have lost every field tournament in the past 3 years in the animal round.

Are you planning on trying to tune the Nano's to the spirals or did you give up on them all together. Also when you guys are shooting the Victory Nano's are you setting them up under spined? Everyone told me that the CS Nano's grouped better under spined. Just curious as to the advice that you got.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

i have mine cut to 27.5" shaft length, 100gr pts, PM2 aae vanes, and bohning pin nocks.

going from AA, they are optimum for me at 55lbs with my setup.

like i said, spring will be the big test for these.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

I like the nanoforce. They have worked very well for me. The only 2 things I could think of that would improve the line would be.
1. more spine options IE. .440, .520, ect..... 
2. I do wish they would make them a bit heavier. If I were still shooting 3d I would love the 4.9 gpi, but for field I would like a little more weight.

Other than that I think they are an excellent cost efficient alternative to the X-10's, or the CX nano's


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

USNarcher said:


> The animal round has been my nemisis since the very first year of inception when I set the record in the BHFS class. It's been down hill ever since. Infact I have lost every field tournament in the past 3 years in the animal round.
> 
> Are you planning on trying to tune the Nano's to the spirals or did you give up on them all together. Also when you guys are shooting the Victory Nano's are you setting them up under spined? Everyone told me that the CS Nano's grouped better under spined. Just curious as to the advice that you got.


Not really the Nanos are for sale.... The X10's are grouping tighter than ever and I have almos 3doz of em so im set for a while.... the Nanos are in the classifides.... But I shot them dead on spine...


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

X Hunter said:


> Not really the Nanos are for sale.... The X10's are grouping tighter than ever and I have almos 3doz of em so im set for a while.... the Nanos are in the classifides.... But I shot them dead on spine...


Cool. Are you going to Darrington next year?


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

USNarcher said:


> Cool. Are you going to Darrington next year?


Hopefully I can make it.... Shot with some guys at Nats this year that have shot there and said the scenery itself makes it worth the trip


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

X Hunter said:


> Hopefully I can make it.... Shot with some guys at Nats this year that have shot there and said the scenery itself makes it worth the trip


Yeah it's not the country club atmosphere that I heard Mechanicsburg had. A lot of ups and downs.


----------



## bmxcruiser04 (Mar 31, 2008)

*hey rocky44*

hey i am sending your a msg


----------

